# Are SARMs Effective for Post Cycle Therapy?



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2010)

*Ask Bill Roberts: Are SARMs Effective for Post Cycle Therapy?*


*Question: Are SARMS effective for post cycle therapy (PCT)? I???ve read about studies showing that SARMs are only suppressive at dosages greater than 50mg per day. So wouldn???t SARMS be ideal for PCT since they didn???t interfere with testosterone production?*


*Answer: *
It needs to be kept in mind that there are situations where low dose anabolic steroid also will not be found to cause ???significant??? suppression in a study.

The fact that SARMS, at anabolically-ineffective doses, have been found in the literature to not exhibit statistically-significant suppression ??? which does not mean no suppression ??? does not mean that they don???t cause it.

We could as well say that Dianabol causes no suppression, as I can point to a study showing it to be ???non-suppressive??? (or more accurately, statistically significant suppression was not found.)

And for that matter, I can find the above at a dosing of 50 mg/day, which is more anabolic than I expect is the case for the SARM doses studied.

But, of course, Dianabol is in fact suppressive, as I expect is the case with the SARMs as well.

You???re not going to have the magic of activating the androgen receptor without getting the suppression that results from activating the androgen receptor.

I don???t know of reason to believe that, analogously to the SERMs, there is an effect with the SARMs where they are active in muscle but not in the hypothalamus and pituitary.

It really has seemed to me that the term SARM (selective androgen receptor modulator) is simply a gimmick to make the drugs sound fundamentally different from anabolic steroids and thus to perhaps escape the stigma that society has placed on anabolic steroids, rather than being a matter of real pharmacology.

Synthetic anabolic steroids are ???selective??? too ??? that is where the whole ???anabolic/androgen ratio??? thing, or ratio between activities at the levator ani of the rat vs the prostate, relative to testosterone ??? comes in.

The fact that the SARMs do not have a steroid skeleton doesn???t change anything pharmacologically, and doesn???t magically give them non-suppressive yet anabolic properties.

source


----------



## toothache (Jun 28, 2010)

Interesting read...thanks!


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 29, 2010)

Taking them currently 75 mg, my testicles are fully recovered from a gear cycle not to long ago, and haven't shrunk a bit yet.  I don't feel that it's shuting me down, it's been three weeks, maybe too soon to tell?  The things I've read say it doesn't shut you down.  Will see how it goes but at this point no shrinkage, labido still strong, keeping strength from gear cycle and increased a bit.


----------



## unclem (Jun 29, 2010)

i havent come off of gear in 20 yrs do u think if i cycle it would be beneficial, i bridge with very low dosages, but it seems to me working out for all those weeks just to lose wat you gained makes no sense. the pro thats training me said all the pros bridge to, but there bridging is like my hardcore cycles. just a observation ive made in gyms the guys that cycle lose everthing they gained and they styart again. anybody, didnt mean to hog the thread prince. great read by the way. imho


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 29, 2010)

unclem said:


> i havent come off of gear in 20 yrs do u think if i cycle it would be beneficial, i bridge with very low dosages, but it seems to me working out for all those weeks just to lose wat you gained makes no sense. the pro thats training me said all the pros bridge to, but there bridging is like my hardcore cycles. just a observation ive made in gyms the guys that cycle lose everthing they gained and they styart again. anybody, didnt mean to hog the thread prince. great read by the way. imho


  Not sure if your hpta would kick back in after that long.  I've kept most of my gains, over the years cycling.  Not looking to get huge tho.  Also going for quality lean gains instead of the water weight gains,  which quickly drop off after cycle.  Your only gain would be saving a lot of money on gear, and maybe some health benefits.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks for the sarms info, I have seen some good sarms logs where people have good results during pct.


----------

